# Good figures and car finds at Menards.



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Found some good diecast cars at Menards today. American Graffitti ones, 55 Chrysler(first I had seen), 55 chevy and 55 t-bird. $11 each. Got some Lemax xmas figures also, I find some every year that work on the RR all year long. Syl picked up some of their birds to stick in our Alberta Spruces, they have little springs on them. Found some battery powered LED light sets at Hobby Lobby(with their xmas stuff) Good to light up some cars with just 2AA batteries for 15 lights. I used some in my Eggliner coaches two years ago, but they were regular bulbs and run down the batteries fast, these LED's say they are good for 120 hours!

Jerry


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a set of the LeMax street lights that are awaiting a street to light. 
Sounds like you scored Jerry.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Jerry, what brand were the birds you found. We will have to look elsewhere as we don't have a Menards around here. 

Thanks,


----------



## Dave H (Jan 5, 2008)

What is Menards? 

Are they a Toy Store? 

Where are they located? 

Thanks


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Menards: Big home improvement type store. Similar to Lowes and Home Depot. http://www.menards.com/

I was at the Home Depot yesterday and saw a huge Lemax display.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Henson, the birds were Lemax also, about 6 in each package. Each bird has a little spring thing on it to stick it into the tree. Might pull a few off and glue to my bridges. Since all the figures are Lemax they should be about everywhere. Our Walmart here hardly has any selection at all anymore. Pretty worthless store here.


----------



## post oak and otter lake (Dec 27, 2007)

I use the Lemax figures as well as those at Lowes, Kohls, and Walmart with my large scale and the Lemax , Dept 56, Walmart, and Kohls' St. Nicholas Square buildings with my On30. The trees are great for the On30 and usually cheaper than Woodland Scenics. 

Roger 
Post Oak & Otter Lake RR [1:24} 
Coyote Ridge RR [On30] 
Caddo Mills, TX


----------



## Big John (Jan 4, 2008)

Try the craft stors AC More and Michaels. They both have the Lemax line of houses and accessories. In fact they both have them on sale for 50% this week. I guess they can't wait until Black Friday. 

Big John


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Walmart here had a lumberjack figure I bought, was not interested in the rest they had. Did get a package of warm white LED's in a mini package, powered by 3 C cells. About $6 for that, has 30 3mm led's. Good to light up some cars, just put a plug in-between each. Or cut them off, solder on a 470 ohm resistor and replace lights on your trains.


----------

